# new picture.



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

How did you do that!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

photoshop 7.0


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

WAY COOL!
You could shrink that baby down into one fine avatar, if you were so inclined.

What is that, a piece of alicorn on her necklace?


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

yes. its very important to the story


----------

